# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Akte 2014

## schorschilia

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/9689844?...l=true#display

oder in voller Länge 25 Minuten ( unten bei den Trailern ein wenig suchen,klicken bei so ist das.... )
http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/9689405

----------

